# Wolf



## Greenfield Bob (25 Jan 2007)

Here something I cut out before it got cold.
I used 3/8" Cherry for the Wolf and 1/2" Walnut for the stand.
I haven't put a finish on it yet, still to cold.

Bob


----------



## Gill (26 Jan 2007)

Complete lack of reaction, Bob :lol: !

I suspect most of the members here admire your work but have already expressed their admiration in another place (like me).

Thanks for posting though. Not everyone who browses this forum browses elsewhere, and it's worth letting as wide an audience as possible see it.

Gill


----------



## CHJ (26 Jan 2007)

*Bob *, is the backing piece also of Cherry? making it look like one piece of wood from side and rear view.


----------



## StevieB (26 Jan 2007)

Very nice Bob  Sorry for the late reply - I did spot it last night when I was having a quick scan through and forgot to come back and post  

It looks almost tribal tatooish from the cutouts rather than the more usual fretwork cutouts - where did the pattern come from or is it your own design? I have been using google images for a while - tatoo images can sometime be quite nicely adapted for scrolling!

Steve.


----------



## Greenfield Bob (26 Jan 2007)

CHJ, I'm not sure what you mean. The wolf is cut out of 1 piece of 3/8" Cherry. The piece that it sits on is 1/2" Walnut.
I hope that answers your question.

Stevie, I got the pattern from Creative Woodworks & Crafts magazine.

Bob


----------



## Gill (26 Jan 2007)

Hi Bob

I think Chas is curious about the material you used as a backer and how you made it look as if it's all one piece of wood. I suspect that if the project was viewed sideways, the edge of the backer board might be visible, but it's been cut a little smaller than the main piece so that it can't be seen from the front or from most angles.

Gill


----------



## Greenfield Bob (26 Jan 2007)

Thanks Gill, I now unstand the question. 
The backer is just a piece of black cloth. I won't leave it on there, I have to put a finish on the wolf. Then I'm not sure what I will use as a backer, I may not use anything.

Bob


----------



## CHJ (27 Jan 2007)

Hi, thanks Gill, a bit slow responding as I'm currently away from home, I did mean was the backing material sandwiched between two pieces of Cherry.

I did see one piece similar that had the back of a 1cm thick panel back routed, or turned out to allow a thin ply backing to be fitted so that it was not obvious unless viewed from directly behind.


----------

